# The age-old PCV system issues may be over thanks to ZZP



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The "original" PCV fix kits have been around for quite a while now:

www.cruzekits.com


----------



## Hunterderjunge (Oct 11, 2021)

jblackburn said:


> The "original" PCV fix kits have been around for quite a while now:
> 
> www.cruzekits.com


I understand that and I have heard good things about the fix kit, but the zzp part quality is simply superior. Not saying that the regular fix kit will be made obsolete, but you have to admit the new ZZP kit is well made and likely more effective.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I think we need to hear from @XtremeRevolution


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Looks pretty well made and a decent value compared to the normal fix kit prices. Seems you get more bang for the buck. Throttle body spacer, catch can. Very interesting.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Seems there is a review now and some photos of an install on a cruze, looks good! Not sure I want to empty a catch can though.


----------



## Hunterderjunge (Oct 11, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> Seems there is a review now and some photos of an install on a cruze, looks good! Not sure I want to empty a catch can though.


Yeah, It seems a bit annoying but I figure I've got nothing better to spend some money on. I'll likely end up buying it after I grab my cat-back two weeks from now, I'll be sure to update


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

At $300+ compared to less than $80 you must have money to burn. I have had my V1 kit installed for quite a few years now and have had absolutely no issues with it. The quality is there.



https://cruzekits.com/shop


----------

